# need info



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

can any 1 help me ? iv just been ref 2 c.a.r.u and i'd like 2 knw if ur 1st treatment is clomid ? been tryin 4 8yrs no luk . would like 2 try anythin b4 ivf . hubby got low sperm and i got pcos.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you haven't tried clomid this might well be an option for you but this does depend on how low you dh's count is too.

i would try and keep an open mind and see what the cons say.

Have you had any tests at all?


----------



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

thank u 4 my reply !! ad scan 5yrs ago and hubby done 2 sa . he's low and im very irreg. feel like the dr couldnt b bothered . said iv got pcos, tried metformin didnt work 4 me .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would imagine they will scan you to see what your ovaries look like and another SA will be needed

we are having a met up on monday in sarn services on the M4 if you fancy it


----------



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

thank u 4 invite wont be able 2 make it sons 10th birthday party   so nice 2 be able 2 talk 2 people goin through simular sittuations. ad loads of bloods done last year and my horm r all wrong . its so distressin wen u gotta wait 4 a app though!! aparently i wont get 1 til sept cant believe it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

september isn;t too far away, i would write any questions down that come into your mind and im sure there will be loads.

you could always ask if there is a cancellation could you have it, just an idea


----------



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

didnt think of tha , ta x


----------

